# UK component sites



## rockleez (Jan 2, 2010)

www.scan.co.uk
www.ebuyer.co.uk
www.novatech.co.uk
www.pricelover.co.uk
www.watercooling.co.uk
www.chilledpc.co.uk
www.specialtech.co.uk
www.dabs.com
www.maplin.co.uk
www.aria.co.uk
www.amazon.co.uk
www.coolercases.co.uk
www.thecoolingshop.co.uk
www.thewatercoolingshop.co.uk
www.kustompcs.co.uk
www.cool-and-quiet.co.uk
www.quietpc.com
www.cclonline.com
www.yoyotech.co.uk
www.overclock.co.uk
http://www.kikatek.com
http://www.microdirect.co.uk/Home/
http://www.memoryc.com/index.html
http://www.ginger6.com/
http://www.videocardshop.co.uk/default.aspx?cat=0
http://www.shinyhardware.co.uk/prods/showcat.asp?cid=2915
http://www.aria.co.uk/
http://www.ballicom.co.uk/
http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/home.html
http://www.kikatek.com/
http://www.it247.com/
http://www.internetreadypcs.co.uk/

Aquacooledpc.co.uk
Unknown location / not listed on site, fair range of components from all major brands.

Candccentral.co.uk
Located in Worcs, again most of their range is made up of well known brands but they also carry plenty of Phobya products.

Chilledpc.co.uk
Located in bridgend, offering many well known brands and some self branded items along with modding services such as case powder coating, also known to have produced custom blocks. Good range of bitspower fittings.

Overclockers.co.uk
Located in Stoke, OCUK carry regular PC components and have a separate, limited water cooling section carry a decent selection of parts from Dtek, XSPC and others.

Specialtech.co.uk
Located in Wales, they offer conventional PC components along with a wide selection of major brand watercooling parts and in particular a large range of AC Ryan modding products.

Thecoolingshop.com 
Located in Lincoln with their own selection of pre built ready to go cases and broad selection of most of the bigger manufacturers especially Koolance.

Thewatercoolingshop.co.uk
Located in Redditch, good selection of parts from all well known brands.

Watercoolinguk.co.uk
Located in Manchester, offering most prominent manufacturers products along with their own pre-modded WC cases. Good range of Thermochill options.

Watercooledpcs.co.uk
Located in Brigton, broad range of parts and offering case modding services along with a large compliment of Zalman's line.

Watercoolingshop.co.uk
Based in Durham, supplies almost exclusively XSPC products. 



European
http://geizhals.at/eu/
www.caseking.de


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 2, 2010)

www.scan.co.uk
www.ebuyer.co.uk
www.novatech.co.uk
www.pricelover.co.uk
www.watercooling.co.uk
www.chilledpc.co.uk
www.specialtech.co.uk
www.dabs.com
www.maplin.co.uk
www.aria.co.uk
www.amazon.co.uk
www.coolercases.co.uk
www.thecoolingshop.co.uk
www.thewatercoolingshop.co.uk
www.kustompcs.co.uk
www.cool-and-quiet.co.uk
www.quietpc.com
www.cclonline.com
www.yoyotech.co.uk
www.overclock.co.uk (same as overclockers uk)

Eurpoean
http://geizhals.at/eu/
www.caseking.de

Thanks to Fourstaff


----------



## human_error (Jan 2, 2010)

All of the above and:

Dabs if desperate (they have poor stock IMO)
Maplin if even more desperate (they tend to stock older parts and low end stuff mostly)

Overclockers.co.uk have supplied most of the parts for my rigs over the years, though some people here don't like their customer service (which i've never had trouble with tbh, though if some peeps here say they've had problems then maybe only use overclockers if you can't get the kit elsewhere).


----------



## Nick259 (Jan 2, 2010)

There's also dabs and OCUK (Overclockers.co.uk). Some people on this forum have had trouble with OCUK regarding RMAs. Personally i've had a good experience with ocuk on my 2 RMAs.

EDIT: beaten to it


----------



## Darknova (Jan 2, 2010)

Everyone's forgot aria.co.uk 

Love that place, amazing deals, quick delivery, the chances of actually talking to someone are slim though, all their stuff is automated, even the RMA system (had to return 2 things, was fine both times).


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 2, 2010)

Can OP compile all those etailers to a nice list and a mod to sticky it up for future ref?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 2, 2010)

Everybody forgot about Amazon.co.uk!


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 2, 2010)

Scan, Novatech and Ebuyer are my usual stores, and they all accept PayPal which makes life simple.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.coolercases.co.uk/
http://www.thecoolingshop.co.uk/
http://www.thewatercoolingshop.co.uk/
http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/
http://cool-and-quiet.co.uk/index.php
http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/home

Just a couple I dont see mentioned.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 2, 2010)

OverclockersUK if you want to take the risk with RMA's. There stuff is cheap but I've had loads of problem's trying to RMA, late deliveries etc. RMA'd alot of things as well but I still buy from there.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 2, 2010)

*sits and waits for this thread to turn into an OcUK hate thread*

Anyways...

Paypal ones do make it alot easier, and use this site to check the sites mentioned. OcUK is my favourite search: 3/10... lol.

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Overclockers_co_uk


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 2, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> *sits and waits for this thread to turn into an OcUK hate thread*
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> ...



:shadedshu


----------



## qubit (Jan 2, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> OverclockersUK if you want to take the risk with RMA's. *There stuff is cheap* but I've had loads of problem's trying to RMA, late deliveries etc. RMA'd alot of things as well but I still buy from there.



It usually isn't cheap, that's just it. Only occasionally stuff is cheap. Given their rubbish customer service, which I've been on the wrong end of several times now, I'm surprised they're still in business. 

Perhaps it's their website which is very easy and quick to browse? I look at it all the time for reference, but only buy from them if I have no choice, such as a clearance special I particularly want. I must admit to not having any problems with those.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 2, 2010)

I do like their website it's nicely organised. I still use ocuk over ebuyer even though every time they get an RMA request from me they must be like wtf does he do to his stuff !!!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 2, 2010)

I ALWAYS use http://geizhals.at/eu/ for checking prices. There are a lot of these websites in Europe that list all the online suppliers, and rank their prices and user ratings. I havent seen any for the UK that are good and reliable (ie actually give you the best price).

Try http://geizhals.at/eu/. They sometimes have UK suppliers, or try a foreign supplier and ask for the UK postage costs. Might be cheaper.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 3, 2010)

Bump! Op, can you compile all the websites in the first post? Otherwise, Moonpig can do it. I can summarise and you just edit your post. PM me.


----------



## kylzer (Jan 3, 2010)

www.cclonline.com
www.yoyotech.co.uk


And BTW overclockers.co.uk are bastards


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 3, 2010)

has anyone tried http://www.overclock.co.uk/?


----------



## kylzer (Jan 3, 2010)

adulaamin said:


> has anyone tried http://www.overclock.co.uk/?



Owned by overclockers.co.uk

Owned as in same company.


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 3, 2010)

kylzer said:


> Owned by overclockers.co.uk
> 
> Owned as in same company.



ahh ok...thanks for the info...


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 3, 2010)

If anyone wants to PM me a list, urls or not, i'll edit post #2. Too busy to do it myself.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 3, 2010)

Moonpig, ygpm


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/

based in conventry not sure if its any use to you.

i personly go the shop they have but they do sell online to i think.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 3, 2010)

Updated post #2. Thanks Fourstaff.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/
> 
> based in conventry not sure if its any use to you.
> 
> i personly go the shop they have but they do sell online to i think.




NEVER works for me, always 404.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> NEVER works for me, always 404.



Strange no probs here at all, maybe they block certain ip ranges seeing as it is a uk company.

ooo i see you are in the uk hmm.
What isp are you with?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

animal007uk said:


> Strange no probs here at all, maybe they block certain ip ranges seeing as it is a uk company.




I know, but why me?

Bastards have something against Essex eh *shakes fist*


----------



## KieX (Jan 12, 2010)

I was looking for some server motherboards and google shopping pointed me to http://www.lambda-tek.com/ 

Anybody have any experience with them? They seem to stock parts I couldn't even find in Scan.co.uk


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 13, 2010)

I have used most of those listed in the origional Op, of all, in my experience Novatech are by far the best for customer support, here is a little tale.........

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=119997

Edit:  www.tekheads.co.uk    is another decent seller


----------



## Kreij (Apr 13, 2010)

Your thread is back gentlemen. We had no problem with it in the first place other than it was in the wrong section. Just took us awhile .., it's busy some days 

Now ... would you consider making it a "World Wide Component Sites" list by country?
Much better chance of getting it stickied I think.


----------



## Grings (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.microdirect.co.uk/Home/
http://www.memoryc.com/index.html

I have ordered from both, both had good delivery times, never had to rma to either though.


----------



## rockleez (Apr 14, 2010)

bumpp.. edited


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 14, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Your thread is back gentlemen. We had no problem with it in the first place other than it was in the wrong section. Just took us awhile .., it's busy some days
> 
> Now ... would you consider making it a "World Wide Component Sites" list by country?
> Much better chance of getting it stickied I think.



Why thank you Kreij.

And that can easily be implemented with a simple Spoiler tag system. Open up the spoiler that applies to your country.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 14, 2010)

You can thank Black Panther, she's the one that moved it and re-opened it.

If you decide to change it to a world wide listing, let me know and I will change the title for you.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 14, 2010)

i use a small warehouse based shop called http://www.internetreadypcs.co.uk/ 
they aren't the cheapest, but they are the nearest for me to get to . 
me and sir_real have used it a fair few times

isn't this like advertising? 
maybe someone should have asked the boss before putting this type of thread up 
just my opinion


----------



## Kreij (Apr 14, 2010)

It's been discussed. We consider it a "resource list", not advertisement, since it does not endorse a specific vendor.


----------



## Chamassast (Apr 15, 2010)

human_error said:


> All of the above and:
> 
> Dabs if desperate (they have poor stock IMO)
> Maplin if even more desperate (they tend to stock older parts and low end stuff mostly)
> ...



Maplin are best for cables and interconnects as like you say they normally have older parts

Mainly I use Ebuyer and Scan which I assume have long been on the list


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 21, 2010)

Bump! HUSKIE has some information for sites, perhaps its useful:



HUSKIE said:


> *here you can consider these companies*
> 
> UK:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.ginger6.com/

http://www.videocardshop.co.uk/default.aspx?cat=0

http://www.shinyhardware.co.uk/prods/showcat.asp?cid=2915

http://www.aria.co.uk/

http://www.ballicom.co.uk/

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/home.html

http://www.kikatek.com/

http://www.it247.com/


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 21, 2010)

Tatty, perhaps you can edit the first post so that we can have a better list?

And I think we should make a North American list too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 21, 2010)

I can't as I don't moderate this sub forum but I will ask one who does to add the additional retailers to the 1st post unless the Op is still around?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 21, 2010)

I think we should introduce a rating system as well, some of these sites I don't know if they're reputable or not.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 21, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I think we should introduce a rating system as well, some of these sites I don't know if they're reputable or not.



Good point, I never list a site unless I have used them personally, and if they are bad from my experience I won't list them at all.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 21, 2010)

Alternatively, we can get lil'Piggy to update, he's on 2nd post and I am sure he is around. (Seen his curly tail here and there every time)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 21, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Good point, I never list a site unless I have used them personally, and if they are bad from my experience I won't list them at all.



Guess common sense comes into play really when listing sites... hopefully.


----------

